# $2 flowerhorn is now 4 inches



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I went on vacation and when I got back, I swear Fred grew an inch (5 days) and is lucking pretty nice for what I was assuming was a low grade FH. And when I got it, it was half chewed up thanks to a pike tankmate...


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

That is a seriously awesome looking fish!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

For $2.00, that's an awesome fish!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

It really is a looker.  I hope you can keep us updated on its progress.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow   nice FH....even better for $2 HAHA! Beautiful color and a great flower line. Lots of beautiful blue. Big full fins and tail both full of spangling.(Did I get it right gage? lol) Nice buy, real nice buy. I got a little one for $5.99 She has awesome blue spangling too with blue eye liner. What do you feed your FH?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice for 3bux LOL, nice pearling, nice color, and will ge muchbetter with age, nice large fins, though it looks like thenice trailers have been eaten off, theyll grow back, flowerline is ok, would prefer it to be a line as opposed to spots, bt thats personal opinion, has nothing to do wit quality really, but needs bigger kok, and with no sign of kok at 4", it will probably not get a big one, which in LFS flowerhorn its diffcult to get a nice kok on them (especially in Canada)

over all nice, an a massive ccould happen in jut one month, thats what is so great about flowerhorns, they change so often and so drastically.

on a side note, it almost appears to be female (complete guess, no real evidence supporting that) but if it is, then they dont get kok anyway for the most part, and the ones you find that have koks like males cost you an arm and a leg.

be happy with your flowerhorn though, a lot of times people that buy LFS flowrhorns end up with pearlless and colorless floerhorns (like trimacs)

any other questions just shoot


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey thanks all, I was beginning to think its female as well since it has a strong black coloring around the dorsal fin. But then again, you can never be sure until it lays (or doesn't) lay eggs...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

lil mama said:


> Wow   nice FH....even better for $2 HAHA! Beautiful color and a great flower line. Lots of beautiful blue. Big full fins and tail both full of spangling.(Did I get it right gage? lol) Nice buy, real nice buy. I got a little one for $5.99 She has awesome blue spangling too with blue eye liner. What do you feed your FH?


I was just feeding it flakes but recently upgraded it to hakari biogold pellets, the same food I used for my rd/midas & oscars. She seems to like it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nathan43 said:


> Hey thanks all, I was beginning to think its female as well since it has a strong black coloring around the dorsal fin. But then again, you can never be sure until it lays (or doesn't) lay eggs...


your right, the black really means nothing when it comes to flowerhorns, *** seen plenty males with and vce versa.

any clear shots of the vent?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice flowerhorn Nathan!! :thumb: Quite a looker - he/she will only get better with age!

I am finding myself very taken with FH's....such awesome fish!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

You should try feeding chingmix, headbooster. If there is a kok it will bring it out. See now, I love the individual spots in the flower line with the blue outline. I love the way they sometimes look like Chinese writting. But that's just me. What I like most about her is her tail and fins. The pearl spotting is gorgeous. And she is only going to get better opcorn: 
I agree with heylady I'm quite taken with FHs too.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> You should try feeding chingmix, headbooster


Is this what you're feeding yours Lil mama? Where do you get this?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes heylady it is what I feed. I ordered it on line. I bought headbooster and maxima. Gage says you feed the headbooster first till you get the kok where you want it and then feed the maxima for color. I'm going to have gage look at some pics of my little one and see if he thinks it's a kok starting. The stuff you feed gives awesome color. How's your little FH doing?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oooook, lets get one thing straight here about the chingmix, it is not a miracle food, kok, color, pearling, it is all in the genes of your fish, if your fish does not have the gene for a large kok, chingmix isnt going to give him one, same goes with color, if your fish has bad color in its gene pool, then chingmix isnt goin to turn him from gray to red.

HeadBooster and Maxima have the exact same ingredients, just different amounts of each ingredient to enhance more of different things. i say use Headbooster first cause it takes longer to boost kok then color, and having the same ingredients in them, they will both boost color and kok, just ones does a better job with each.

i would only recommend chingmix if you plan to stick with fowerhorns and you eventually want a high grade (masterpiece) flowerhorn. if this flowerhorn will be the only one you ever get, and you dont have intensions to eventually buying a very nice high grade flowerhorn, then i would stick to feeding NLS, Omega, Hikari Bio-Gold, Bloodworms.

one thing that will make color just as nice as chingmix will is just market shrimp from the store, it will increase the red color in your flowerhorn, quite often, more then chingmix.

as long as you take care of your fishes water and give it a good diet, the kok should come out to.

if you do plan to keep flowerhorns for a long tie and plan to buy a high grade eventually, pm me and ill give you some ideas on good foods for them you can special order through some of my buddies on one of the flowerhorn sites (dont know if im aloud to post links to other forums here)

and again. if you have any questionsjust shoot


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> How's your little FH doing?


She's doing very well thanks!  And yours Lil mama?

Gage that's pretty sound advice, good water, good food (variety too) and it all helps your fishes natural beauty come out! I have to say that I would love to have another FH or two but right now I am limited to the amount of tanks and fish so I will have to make due with what I have (that sounds bad but I mean that I love the fish I have already, regardless if she's high quality or not!).


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

heylady said:


> > How's your little FH doing?
> 
> 
> She's doing very well thanks!  And yours Lil mama?
> ...


I agree and a few dollars more for food that is going to make us ten thousand times prouder of a little more color or kok. AND, AND then there is always the chance of finding that diamond in the rough....that one in a million....that work of art.......just like you did gage (what did you say you paid for that gorgeous male you have $5.99?) feed it a little chingmix and      :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: there you have it!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> > How's your little FH doing?
> 
> 
> She's doing very well thanks!  And yours Lil mama?
> ...


and that is the way it should be! and by no means do i mean hate low grade flowerhorns, heck, i have one of the ugliest flowerhorns *** ever seen as fa as quality, but i still love it, i raised it from just a wee fry, now it is a good 8".

what i mean, is there is no real point in spening the high amounts of money on this food unless you hve a flowerhorn it will have an effect on.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> heylady said:
> 
> 
> > > How's your little FH doing?
> ...


lol, but it doesnt always make that difference, *chingmix only enhances what is in the genes* (i bolded cause that is an important statement)

i payed 9.99 for my little male.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I will look into it, thanks.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Like I said originally if there is a kok chingmix will bring it out. It will also help with color. More so than other foods that are not formulated specially for Flowerhorns. I think we all understand that each fish is different (ie the genes) and this food will have a different effect on each individual fish. Isn't this great fun!!!!!!    There was a awesome looking FH at the LFS today, man I wanted it so bad. I didn't get it. I got my daughter a figure 8 puffer instead. I'm sooooo weak! :lol: :lol: Darn! I need another tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL


----------

